# SMOK TFV4 MINI



## Sky (25/1/16)

Hey,

Do any vendors have the SMOK TFV4 MINI in stock?

Vape King appear to have some, but it won't let me get through the checkout process.


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...s/smok-tfv4-mini-full-kit?variant=11002757315


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/1/16)

We have the stainless version in stock. Not currently on our website but available from our retail outlets.


----------



## Stosta (25/1/16)

Sky said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do any vendors have the SMOK TFV4 MINI in stock?
> 
> Vape King appear to have some, but it won't let me get through the checkout process.


There's a little box you have to check stating you agree with their terms and conditions.


----------



## Power Vapes SA (25/1/16)

Hi there, we have stock of the TFV4 mini kit. R720 for the full kit.

available in stainless steel and black.

www.powervapessa.co.za


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. As you can see peeps are very helpful around here. I know one of our tank gurus, @MorneW rates the TFV4 Mini very highly. Speak to him if you have any questions once in hand.

If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Heino13 (25/1/16)

Lim from dragon vape put up some specials earlier


----------



## MorneW (25/1/16)

Agree with heino13. Pm lim. Best price by far. And if u have any issues just pm me and I will gladly assist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (26/1/16)

Will have to check for you, I think I might have one left.


----------



## Lim (26/1/16)

nope, non left, but can order, if you interested, let me know


----------



## Sky (27/1/16)

Thanks for the help and good suggestions folks


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Dragon Vapes had it at the lowest price I've seen so far

Edit : Just saw out of stock.


----------

